# International 434 Hydraulics



## flyingt (Mar 25, 2010)

I recently bought a 434 and am having problems with the hydraulics. I am getting a reading of over 1600PSI but cannot lift more than 400 pounds with the loader or more than 700 pounds witrh the 3 point hitch. I have changed oil and cleaned the filters with the exception of the one that goes from the casting under the seat to the pump. Unsure as to how to remove this filter. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I picture would be helpful. Is the filter in a metal case bowl with a bolt holding the bowl on?


----------



## flyingt (Mar 25, 2010)

*Hyd filter*

The filter is not in a metal bowl, according to the parts manual it is on the end of a metal tube and slides into the casting under the seat. There is no fastening hardware to be seen. I don't know if it is held in place by an o-ring or what.
Thanks


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I am not real familiar with this tractor so please bear with me. It sounds like this filter may be a screen type filter. It may be held in place with a threaded plug. Do you see anything like that in this area?


----------



## dauphin.n2 (Dec 6, 2009)

Bob is corrrect, it is what looks like a blank plug in the casing near the large flexible hydraulic pipe. Inside is a very fine metal mesh filter


----------



## GTML (Dec 6, 2011)

*434 hydraulic filter*

to remove the filter, loosen off the inlet pipe hose fitting, and slide forward, then simply ease the wire mesh screen filter forward out of the housing, clean in a solvent, old toothbrush is good.


----------



## GTML (Dec 6, 2011)

*434 hydraulics*

mowing hay with the 434 today, and the hydraulic lift simply stopped lifting, pump and remotes are fine oil level is good , suspect the governor valve is sticking, I know where this is on earlier Fiat tractors anyone able to point me in the right direction or do I have to remove the valve block?


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Do you have aservice manual ?? if not i can supply amanual for 354/444 which are two models later than yours. (Explains in colour how hydraulic system functions)/

Send me a PM with your e mail for more details


----------



## GTML (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks I used the link to the IH parts site, removed the seat and the plate on top of the housing, to check that linkages were ok, they were, then removed the valve between the high pressure inlet and the plug secured with a circlip on the lef of the valvebloc I suspect that this had stuck although nothing obvious, reassembled and everything worked fine. In Fiat terminology I guess this would be the 'governor valve' G


----------



## Govinda (Sep 11, 2014)

*international hydraulics*

Hy,

I have the same problem with my IHC 434.
Could you please send me your manual to my email?
[email protected]

Thank you in advance
Gabor




cyrush said:


> Do you have aservice manual ?? if not i can supply amanual for 354/444 which are two models later than yours. (Explains in colour how hydraulic system functions)/
> 
> Send me a PM with your e mail for more details


----------

